

Bitcloud: proof of bandwidth - naveen99
https://github.com/wetube/bitcloud

======
valarauca1
Before somebody asks the payments take place with "Cloud Coin" a BTC
derivative for just this project (which means it can't be taken down via It
slightly begs the question of: "Why not just use an already established
currency instead of inventing a new one causing more fragmentation within the
electronic currency market?"

